# Slow turn off



## falsepretences (May 27, 2007)

My computer seems to be working ok except its taking ages to turn off. I press start>> turn off, then my cursor turns into an egg timer and I have to wait exactly 2 minutes until I get the next turn off button. Then the screen says windows is shutting down but nothing happens for about 5 or 6 minutes.
Any slow and easy help is much appreciated, thanks.
My info is
xp home
version 2002
SP 2
1.99GHz 448RAM


----------



## 1101doc (Dec 9, 2006)

Many users have reported improved shutdown performance after running the "User Profile Hive Cleanup Service": http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...6D-8912-4E18-B570-42470E2F3582&displaylang=en
(Validation required)


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
Check 
XP shutdown Issues.. 
http://www.aumha.org/win5/a/shtdwnxp.php


----------



## falsepretences (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for your replies doc and blues_harp.
Doc, I downloaded the hive cleanup service but no joy.
Blueharp, bearing in mind that Im a beginner that was some site you sent me to  . Neverless I waded through what I could and tried the bits I thought relevent but again Im still stuck with the turn off problem, indeed with one of the solutions I ended up with a blank systems properties box that I couldnt remove so I had to go through the slow turn off again. Thats probably me doing something wrong!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi try a clean boot.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310353
Read all info.
http://windowsxp.mvps.org/slowshutdown.htm
If you use Registry Editor..back up your Registry first.


----------



## falsepretences (May 27, 2007)

Hello again. Sorry its taken so long to get back to you.
Anyway Ive tried all the methods you suggested but nothings worked. Thats not totally true, as method 2 got the time down to 2 mins for one switch off but its back to `normal` now.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi can be linked to a driver problem.
Click Start > Run>type.
devmgmt.msc
Any yellow exclamation marks.
Check also what you have running at startup.
Start>run>type
msconfig
http://netsquirrel.com/msconfig 
http://sysinfo.org/startuplist.php


----------



## falsepretences (May 27, 2007)

Hi. 
I tried the devmgmt link, no exclamation marks.
Running misconfig brought up, windows cannot find etc....
netsquirell results were,
windows startup items, 1
uninstall entries, 1, 532 file path references
programm shortcuts, 58
empty register keys, 340

syinfo.org!!!
Afraid I didnt understand a single word so I didnt bother, sorry.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi it's msconfig
Not misconfig.
Netsquirrel just show how to use msconfig..
Where did you find..
windows startup items, 1
uninstall entries, 1, 532 file path references
programm shortcuts, 58
empty register keys, 340


----------



## falsepretences (May 27, 2007)

Hi again, sorry misconfig was a typo. 
Got sidetracked when I went to nutsquirrel, I clicked the Msconfig Windows hyperlink and ended up at regcure scan, which is where those path references etc. came from.
In system configuration everything seems ok, ie. nearly everything that is checked is microsofts current versions. I couldnt find anything that was mentioned in that sysinfo link you gave me. 
Sorry for being so slow, I hope Im following your instructions correctly.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi stay away from any registry cleaner..thay can cause more problems.
Clean out Temp..history..cookie flies in IE>tools>internet options.
What Anti-virus and Spyware programs are you using??


----------



## falsepretences (May 27, 2007)

Hi. Ive got AVG free and Spybot Search and destroy. Also Comodo firewall and Comodo BOClean anti malware


----------



## Horley Hammer (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Falsepretences,

It seems you are not alone. Your computer has exactly the same symptoms as mine.
I am going to try the hive clean up thing and see if it works for me, but i don't hold much hope as it didn't work for you. I have checked to see if there were any yellow exclamation marks, sadly there were none.

I'm hoping the guys on here will come up with a solution, good work by blues so far, any more suggestions would be great.

In the meantime if I find an answer elsewhere I will post back here to let you know. 

Thanks


----------



## Horley Hammer (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi,

I spent a couple of hours or so last night searching the net for an answer and tried many suggestions, like changing certain registry values and all that, but nothing worked.

So I have taken a very simplistic view on the problem and have basically narrowed it down to some form of setting's change somewhere on the computer done by either myself or a program. So as I can't locate or identify what has changed then maybe the computer can and so I have performed a system restore. 

Now the box with your three choices to "Turn Off" "Restart" or "Standby" appears instantly. I have not yet shut the computer down so I don't yet know if the acctual shut down speed has improved or not.

I will post back if this does not improve my shut down speed.

I hope this works for you if you wish to try it.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Horley Hammer and welcome to TSG.
Also check Event Viewer..may be some errors listed.
Control panel>performance and maintenance>admin tools.


----------



## Horley Hammer (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi and thanks for the welcome,

There are a few errors listed but I must admit I've reached my limit of computer knowledge and really have no idea what they mean or what to do about them.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi check suggestion at.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/308427
Event log scan.
http://www.eventlogxp.com


----------



## Horley Hammer (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks, I'll have a look now.


----------



## falsepretences (May 27, 2007)

Hi Horley Hammer, I know this sounds bad but its comforting to know someone else is having the same problem.
Well blues_harp I tried the event viewer and under `Type` there were lots of white crosses in a red circle followed by ESENT under the section `Source`
Under Security nearly all have a key symbol.
Under `System` 4 have the white cross and the source is DCOM.
I hope this makes sense to you because it doesnt to me!


----------



## Horley Hammer (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Falseprentences,

Believe me, although Blue has given links to a site that tries to explain what the event viewer does and how to read what it tells you, I'm none the wiser. Thanks to Blue anyway for trying.

What I would say though is that I have restored my system back to before my shut down problems started, which is around 3 weeks ago. I can now boot the computer up as normal in around 1 minute and the best thing of all I can shut the computer down in about 45 secs to 1 minute. 

I have just checked the event viewer again and it has not registered any problems since this afternoon between midday and 3pm. What these errors relate to is the fact I could not get online as my ISP was having problems. Since 3pm up until now, 10pm, there have been no problems to report.

I know these event logs must mean something but to me my computer is working as well as ever, as fast as ever, in fact faster than ever as I installed some extra RAM a couple of days ago but to me everything seems fine now.

This is completely up to you but a system restore has worked for me. To do this click, Start/All Programs/Accessories/System Tools/System Restore then follow the instructions to restore your computer to an earlier point in time. Remember before you do this to save and close anything you are working on. Then just pick a date that you believe to be prior to your shut down problems. I'm no full on expert at these things and maybe you should do some research on the net about system restore's but I've done a couple of sytem restore's in the past and they have solved what I needed them to.

Good luck, hope that if you try this it works and if you don't I hope you find another solution.

Thanks again to Blue for you help.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

:up: one solved..one to go.
Let's see if a system restore solves falsepretences problem too.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## falsepretences (May 27, 2007)

Ok, I think Im just going to have admit defeat here. Ive tried system restore a few times with different dates and it works fine the first time I turn off and then its back to the 5min switch off.
Its wearing me out, but thanks for trying everybody.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi another thing to try.
Turn off one at a time programs running in the Taskbar..Anti-virus..Firewall etc.
Then shut down..you may see which program is lagging.


----------



## falsepretences (May 27, 2007)

Hi, this is where my stupidity kicks in. Ive been closing down everything in the taskbar before turning off and its made no difference, but do you mean disconnect the firewall and anti virus in the part to the left of the clock? If so, how?
Also, I closed down before I posted my last post to you last night and it took ages. Then I switched on again to make my last post and switched off again immediately after and it was fine!
I hope you can make sense of that.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi try turning off..One Taskbar program at a time [right click on Icon]..Then shutdown.
Any improvement?
Reboot...
Then chose another Taskbar program..Shutdown. etc.


----------



## falsepretences (May 27, 2007)

Hi, no none of that works. If im not on the internet for long I can switch off normally but if Im on for a while, thats when I get the problem!
Would a Hijack this help you help me?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Not a Hjt log expert..but post one Log experts may find something amiss..

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/HJTsetup.exe

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.

Click on the Do a system scan and save a log file button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click Edit > Select All> Edit > Copy to copy the entire contents of the log.
Paste the log in your next reply.

DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## falsepretences (May 27, 2007)

WLogfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 14:00:19, on 16/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\CBOClean\BOCORE.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Thomson\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe
C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\CPF.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Comodo\CBOClean\BOC423.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\SpeedTouch\Dr SpeedTouch\drst.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AcroRd32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msn_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Trellian BHO Impl - {24180B00-2EB6-11d7-BD6F-004854603DCE} - C:\Program Files\TRELLIAN\Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ToolbarBrowser - {71AAABE5-1F0F-11d7-BD6F-004854603DCE} - C:\Program Files\TRELLIAN\Toolbar\toolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics] "C:\Program Files\Thomson\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe" /icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [COMODO Firewall Pro] "C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\CPF.exe" /background
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BOC-423] C:\PROGRA~1\Comodo\CBOClean\BOC423.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [STManager] "C:\Program Files\SpeedTouch\Dr SpeedTouch\drst.exe" -b
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Tiscali Broadband.lnk = C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1177019423875
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1177019377359
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{E757B341-9B98-421A-92BA-1002BFA44E84}: NameServer = 212.139.132.23 212.139.132.22
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: BOCore - COMODO - C:\Program Files\Comodo\CBOClean\BOCORE.exe
O23 - Service: Comodo Application Agent (CmdAgent) - COMODO - C:\Program Files\Comodo\Firewall\cmdagent.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe

ell here goes.


----------



## falsepretences (May 27, 2007)

Erm, have I upset somebody?


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

Until someone helps you with your HJ log you should try this software which for me has caught many spyware when the other three that I have did not. Worth a try? If you do download ,install and update. (maybe try running in safe mode)

http://www.superantispyware.com

When I had 98sec I had the same problem with shut down and went through all the steps for about two weeks and gave up. Later while surfing I run across a site that stated desktop Icons add up to taking resources,so I deleted all desktop icons with arrows and rebooted and never had a shut down problem again. I never found out which was staying open cause I did them all at once and I didn't put all back again only the ones I really used a lot. This was 98 I'm talking about so I have no idea if it would pertain to XP.

Forever Ain't so long anymore


----------



## falsepretences (May 27, 2007)

Hi smidgen, thanks for the reply. A question please.
Can I run the antispyware you suggest as well as the one Ive already got?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi "Also, I closed down before I posted my last post to you last night and it took ages. Then I switched on again to make my last post and switched off again immediately after and it was fine!"

Check for Overheating...and run a Memory test.
Memtest
While only one Anti-virus program is recommended...running more than one Spyware program is OK as what one miss the others may pick up.


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

I found some info on shutdown xp It may not help but you'll be busy for awhile.
http://aumha.org/win5/a/shtdwnxp.htm

I'm thinking to bad someone won't read your log.


----------



## falsepretences (May 27, 2007)

Okey dokey, here's where I am.
Thanks for your suggestions smidgen. I've sent all the icons with arrows to the recycle bin and ran the antispyware programme. That found 110 faults(?) which were adware cookies. I got rid of them. The ahuma site you suggested, Ive tried before but thanks anyway. Still no joy Im afraid.
Blue, the memtest wouldnt run at all.I tried the linux and the windows 3.3, then the 3.2 versions but kept getting a ` windows cant run this`
What checks do I do for overheating as everything seems ok, ie its all well ventilated (aired) and sounds ok.


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

If you have a security software like me it can slow down the shutdown speed because the security software has to accept the computers command of turning of the computer. Many times spyware or viruses will tell the security software to turn off the computer. Therefore the security software has to verify that it is Windows XP sending the message and not some virus.

Good Luck!


----------



## smidgen (Mar 14, 2004)

#1. Bigfix was installed when I bought my Gateway and it has fixed a couple thingies,worth a try and it shouldn't hurt any.

http://help.bigfix.com/ scroll down to bottom for download.

If you use this software better read the support at the top first if you've installed explorer 7 . It explains and gives directions on a fix of an incompatibility . A file psapi.dll

#2.Like previous versions of windows, it takes long time to restart or shutdown windows xp when the "Exit Windows" sound is enabled. to solve this problem you must disable this useless sound.

Click start button then go to settings -> control panel -> Sound,Speech and Audio devices -> Sounds and Audio Devices -> Sounds, then under program events and windows menu click on "Exit Windows" sub-menu and highlight it.now from sounds you can select,choose "none" and then click apply and OK. 
Now you can see some improvements when shutting down your system.

#3.http://www.pcmech.com/article/operating-system-tweaks--windows-2000xp/page-9.htm more solutions.

#4.I don't know if you're getting tired of all this but you could try a free virus scan at these sites. Should do at least two.

http://www.kaspersky.com/virusscanner

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/

http://www.pandasoftware.com/products/ActiveScan.htm

Forever Ain't so long anymore


----------



## falsepretences (May 27, 2007)

Its taking a bit of time getting into techguy so please dont think Im ignoring you all. Im trying everything everybody's giving me but no joy just yet. I'll try your bigfix site now smidgen and I'll get back to you. Enfo by security software do you mean antivirus and antispyware and such?


----------



## falsepretences (May 27, 2007)

Smidgen, just athought, Im certainly not getting tired of all the help Im getting. Indeed I worry that people like yourself may be getting tired of me saying that nothings working. Thanks again.


----------



## almost70 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Falsepretenses;

I was having the exact problem that you describe in your first message on this site and had tried several things that I found in here and on different sites, all to no avail. However, while doing so I also discovered that my automatic updates were not working properly and decided to try to fix that as well. In so doing the slow shutdown problem also got resolved, so you may want to check your automatic updates on the Windows Update site and if they are not working then try what is listed below. I got this directly from the Microsoft Windows Update site where it explains and suggests fixes for specific error number. Good luck. Mine has been working fine since early this morning when I did this.

Bye and let me know how it works out for you.

:up: 


When searching for available updates on the Update site, you receive the 0x80248011 error. Last updated : 05/24/2005 Print | Close 



Problem description
This error can occur due to an issue with the Internet cache or corruption in the Data store. 


Applicable operating systems


Windows 2000

Windows XP

Windows Server 2003



Resolutions 
1. Delete the datastore and allow it to rebuild itself. First stop the Automatic Update Service 
Click Start. 
Choose Run. 
In the Run box, type services.msc. 
Click OK. 
Right-click the Automatic Updates Service. 
Click Stop. 
After Stopping the Service please rename the folder c:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution 
Open Windows Explorer 
Navigate to the Windows folder 
Click on the + next to the Windows folder 
Navigate to SoftwareDistribution folder 
Right Click on the SoftwareDistribution folder 
Select rename from the Menu 
Rename the folder to SoftwareDistribution.old and click Enter 
Now restart the Automatic Update Service 
Click Start. 
Choose Run. 
In the Run box, type services.msc. 
Click OK. 
Right-click the Automatic Updates Service. 
Click Start. 

Starting the service will take a moment.

Retry Windows Update again

Did this resolve your problem?


----------



## falsepretences (May 27, 2007)

Hi almost70,
Thanks for getting in touch. Ive checked and I get the updates automatically but I tried the instructions you gave but got lost when it said Rename the automatic updates. How do I do that? I tried deleting the Auto updates name in the box but it didnt work. 
Do I need to go through with this if Im getting my updates already.


----------



## almost70 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Falsepretenses:

First, even though your computer says you are receiving automatic updates, did you go into the Windows Update site and try to do a manual update? If not, then try it and see if you get the error message which is included in my first response to you. Then if that happens you need to follow the instructions carefully that are listed in that first posting of mine.

It is not Automatic Updates that you are renaming, it is a folder named Software Distribution which you find by going into the Windows folder and finding it. To change the name, you first have to right click on it. Rename it SoftwareDistribution.old and click enter. 

Then click "start", then choose "run" and in the run box type services.msc and then click OK. Then right click the Automatic Updates Sevice and then click start.

Then go back into the Windows Update site and try again to do an update manually and see if the error is gone.

If you don't get the error message the first time you go to the site and try to do a manual update, then I can only presume your problem is not the same as mine, however, that is how I got mine fixed and it has been working perfectly ever since. 

You have to go directly to the Windows Update site and try to do a manual update. When I simply looked at my Automatic Update folder on my computer, it was turned on and appeared to be working however, it really wasn't. Since I've done all this I've also had 5 updates come through.

Hope this helps!!

Good Luck


----------



## almost70 (Jul 9, 2007)

Whatever you do, don't delete any names from the Automatic Update list. Also, in answer to your questions, if you really are getting the automatic updates then I guess you don't have to go through this, but it would not hurt. I will emphasize again that you need to go to the Windows Update site and try to do a manual update to see if you really are getting the automatic updates. Sorry to be so long winded, but thought it is better to give you all the detail I can.

Again, good luck.


----------



## falsepretences (May 27, 2007)

Hello again almost70,
Well I did a manual update (I was getting automatic too). I dont have a clue what happened but everything is great again.
Now Ive got to tell you that a week or so ago I downloaded a programme called superfast shutdown which put an icon on my desktop which when clicked, did just that. But always at the back of my mind was the niggling feeling that I wanted my computer to work the way it is supposed to. 
Thanks to your help and everyone else on Tech Support Guy Im back to normal again.
Many many thanks to all for your time and patience.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

:up: good news.
:up: to almost70.


----------



## almost70 (Jul 9, 2007)

:up: 

So happy for you that everything is back working for you. That is great  

So far as downloading anything extra onto your computer, I would just caution you to be absolutely sure before you ever download anything that you are doing so from a trusted and known site. If not then don't take the chance. I've also been bitten a few times in the past and now I believe I've finally learned my lesson.  

Thanks also to blues-harp28 for your thumbs up, much appreciated.

This is a neat site and will be coming in here if I experience any further problems in the future.

Happy computering falsepretences!!


----------



## xxlalxx (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Horley,

I was trying to find out what sort of RAM I need to get for my pc and your post came up. As the Spirit 4000 is no longer for sale Im having difficulty finding out what RAM is compatible with my PC. Was hoping you could point me in the right direction please, as you had bought some a year ago.

Thanks

Lal


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi xxlalxx and welcome to TSG.
Run a free scan at..
http://www.crucial.com


----------

